# Eye discharge/Tear Stains



## Yarbrough (Apr 10, 2007)

My Cavalier King Charles has dark eye discharge that I cannot keep up with. The discharge gets crusty( like a scab) and when I clean them with a warm wet cloth the hair pulls out. Does anyone know how to prevent the hair from eating away and coming out?


----------



## deanac24 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am not vet or anything but it sounds like your dog may have an ear infection. Is the discharge green or dark yellow and thick? This is a telltale sign of an eye infection.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Your dog needs to see the vet for an assessment. He may have an infection, or it may be caused by an inverted eyelash. 

In the meantime, buy some sterile saline solution to flush his eyes twice a day. You can buy any brand, but get the one for sensitive eyes, which is a Thimerosal-free formula.


----------



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

They have something similar to the saline solution for dogs at the pet store. It help cleans his eyes. 

How hard are you pulling on the hairs?

My pup gets those tear stains, I use the dog eye cleaner solution and then eye wipes after the solution softens up the hard part. 

Good Luck


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Your dog might be having problems with the tear ducts either being irritated or blocked.

If there is nothing wrong with the tear ducts then it is possible that the acidity level in the system could be high. If the acidity level is high you can give apple cider vinager to help level the ph balance.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't know what you are feeding your dog, but a lot of the smaller dogs get the eye discharge, tear stains from the brand of food they eat (something about beet pulp in the food). I know quite a few smaller dogs with tear stain problems that cleared up once their food was changed. Solid Gold makes a great small breed formula called Wee Bit and they have a Sea Meal supplement that has worked for a great many dogs large and small. .....Have your vet rule out any other issues like eye infections etc. before you take any action.


----------



## Yarbrough (Apr 10, 2007)

The first time the hair pulled out while wiping at a regular to light pressure after soaking the area to try and soften it, I rushed her to the vet clinic first thing in the morning. I felt awful and thought for sure it was an eye infection of sorts, I had read a little about "red yeast" that dogs can get and was scared she had that or something like it. The vet checked her eyes out and even did a test with a neon dye and a light in the dark to check for scratches. The vet said that her eyes were fine and dogs with "bulging" eyes have increased discharge and the moistness in the fur all the time is probably what makes it fall out. She gave me a antibiotic/steriod salve to put in her eyes and on the area the hair came out. The salve didn't really change anything for her. I just thought maybe someone else has had the same problem and knows the best way to care for them. Thank for your responses!


----------

